# What does an adult, male ENFP/INFP look/act like?



## Kozy (Jun 4, 2011)

What am I going to turn into O_O


----------



## ertertwert (Jun 5, 2010)

I always figured Lupe Fiasco was an ENFP but I could be wrong.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, I know two adult (early 20s) INFP males and an adult ENFP male. All three have beards and wear a lot of flannel.

But so do most of my guy friends, so that's not saying much.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

On the outside:










On the inside:


----------



## ytisibrsk (May 24, 2011)

There is a cute description in Socionics. A bit theatrical or attention-getting clothing, but not impeccably fashionable, that would be too S. Not in super good shape, not a pin-up, that would require too much consistency of effort after 30. Wrinkles from smiling a lot, after 35. Not too fat, we like getting around. Sort of average, in fact. Very expressive eyes. We sparkle, we twinkle, we like to make you laugh. And probably with a food stain sometimes.

What the heck, it's giving it a shot!


----------



## krentz (Feb 28, 2010)

Kozy said:


> What am I going to turn into O_O


Probably the most direct answer to your question would be pretty much the way you are now, except with a broader perspective that is developed over time as a result of having experienced more, and been alive for longer - so you've been trapped in that cement mixer of a brain _that much longer_. Oh yeah, and you'll probably not be as much of a horny fucker as people stereotypically are in their teens, although this of course doesn't apply to everyone. Really though I don't think I'm all that different, just more comfortable with myself, and perhaps less emotionally volatile. Then again, I haven't really made an effort to "find my style" or whatever yet. I should probably do that one of these days. Eventually.


----------



## Lunamir24 (Jul 9, 2011)

@PhoebeJaspe ooh thank you for the laugh, Lol.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

Lunamir24 said:


> @PhoebeJaspe ooh thank you for the laugh, Lol.


lol. no problem.  x


----------



## Agelaius (Apr 3, 2010)

krentz said:


> Probably the most direct answer to your question would be pretty much the way you are now, except with a broader perspective that is developed over time as a result of having experienced more, and been alive for longer - so you've been trapped in that cement mixer of a brain _that much longer_. Oh yeah, and you'll probably not be as much of a horny fucker as people stereotypically are in their teens, although this of course doesn't apply to everyone. Really though I don't think I'm all that different, just more comfortable with myself, and perhaps less emotionally volatile. Then again, I haven't really made an effort to "find my style" or whatever yet. I should probably do that one of these days. Eventually.


Pretty much this. Mostly what comes of growing a bit older is obviously more maturity but also self-control. Being more capable of having an on/off switch for silliness and enthusiasm to gentle and calm. It's kind of like developing two personalities in which one is more the inspirer that people associate with being an ENFP as well as a counselor or shoulder to cry on for those you are trying to help. Now, being a hardass and being direct in order to get things done... that's a little more tricky, though with practice you can become pretty damn reliable and able to just get things done when they need to be done. Your observations become more clear and open as you gain more knowledge and experience, and your morals will often continue to guide you throughout life as they likely do now. Just try to keep a calm head now and later in life you'll be everyone's best friend 

The *tl;dr* is that you'll be as awesome as you are now!


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

It's a process. Your eyes become more open to things. I don't know how old you are but your world view will widen. Don't try to change yourself as some others will try to "fix" you. They mean well, but they don't know that there's nothing wrong with you. Don't change yourself; upgrade yourself. Keep the good qualities but change the bad ones. Happy growing!


----------

